# Windhoek, Namibia - A cute african city ;)



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

I took all those pics on flickr.

Zambezi 2008

























Paul Bruins


















Martin q










Jr honj










Cathieo









Axel









Aj82









Sven & Moniek









Dominique Schreckling

























Code









tavaresfotos













Nice city, doesn't it? :cheers:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

One of my favorite in Africa. Some people say it's not a genuine African city, but well, it mixes very well both worlds (Europe and Africa).

Very nice shots, one day I'll visit it.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Good photos, and a great city to. There's a thread on it in the African section to. I never get tired of windhoek photos.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, beautiful Namibia! These photos are just great...very cute indeed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, Windhoek its one of the great cities in Africa; very nice photos and thanks for sharing them


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

schmidt said:


> One of my favorite in Africa. Some people say it's not a genuine African city, but well, it mixes very well both worlds (Europe and Africa).
> 
> Very nice shots, one day I'll visit it.


 It's hard to say what is a genuine African city.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

The only ex-German colony where the influence of its previous colonizer is still clearly visible and obvious today.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I saw so many German names and signs on the pics. That's really funny! 
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

its so "cute"
haha i swear, thats the way to describe it


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

Beautiful, thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely town! Do alot of German still live there?


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
I don't knw, but I believe yes.


----------



## Martillonia_ville (Nov 10, 2009)

I like this city!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Wonderful gallery, I know Namibia almost quite well. Yes, I agree with what "Mishevy" stated. Namibia is the only former German colony with significant and visible German structural influences. 

Chadoh25, Namibia's "white" population is about 10% and it's composed of primarily Afrikaners and Germans and some others.

Here are other galleries about Namibia awaiting views of curious people. 

*Windhoek* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=329507

*Swakopmund* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332491

*Walvis Bay* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527273

*Luderitz* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386392

*Tsumeb* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529025

*Keetmanshoop* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993435


----------



## achemsRaZor (Sep 5, 2009)

Very pretty. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

schmidt said:


> One of my favorite in Africa. Some people say it's not a genuine African city, but well, it mixes very well both worlds (Europe and Africa).
> 
> Very nice shots, one day I'll visit it.


i must have missed it because i don't see anything african about this city at all. unless you were talking about the black people?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

arzaranh said:


> i must have missed it because i don't see anything african about this city at all. unless you were talking about the black people?


Black people, climate, setting...


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

u sure thats an african city ? kind of looks like a small town in california


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

so very nice!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

garcia.calavera said:


> u sure thats an african city ? kind of looks like a small town in california


 Yes, I'm sure. That's what i tried to say, I can't see a model to be followed to be a truly african city.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

I really like this city


----------



## passionate saffer (Jun 8, 2009)

schmidt said:


> Black people, climate, setting...


you got a problem with black people in africa living a good life hmmm?


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
he didn't said that. Read all the posts and please, let's keep the thread clean of this kind of things.
kay:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

passionate saffer said:


> you got a problem with black people in africa living a good life hmmm?


Of course NOT! Jeez, you just can't say the word _black_ and people already start thinking you're being racist.


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

I've always been impressed with photos of Windhoek. It's such a quaint city with a lot of charm architecture-wise. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

arzaranh said:


> i must have missed it because i don't see anything african about this city at all. unless you were talking about the black people?


What does an African city look like?


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

DanteXavier said:


> What does an African city look like?


very few of them look like windhoek. why do you think so many people are surprised?


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

arzaranh said:


> very few of them look like windhoek. why do you think so many people are surprised?


You just said it almost as if Windhoek's looks had some sort of negative connotation, like it looked bad. 
If people don't like Windhoek's looks(and I guess some don't since every Windhoek thread has these comments) then I'm just wondering what they would prefer in order to make it more "African".


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

DanteXavier said:


> You just said it almost as if Windhoek's looks had some sort of negative connotation, like it looked bad.
> If people don't like Windhoek's looks(and I guess some don't since every Windhoek thread has these comments) then I'm just wondering what they would prefer in order to make it more "African".


i neither said nor implied that windhoek looks bad or good. i did imply that it doesn't look african at all because it looks completely european.
i believe that many if not most of the people who don't like it because it "doesn't look African" just don't like being reminded of european hegemony over Africa. personally, i find that there are far worse reminders than that.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

The only "European" influences I see in Windhoek is that of the Colonial German remnant, other than that it looks like most modernized global cities in layout and structures. It's single family dwellings within the city limits remind of some western U.S. cities and it's dwellings.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

StormShadow said:


> The only "European" influences I see in Windhoek is that of the Colonial German remnant, other than that it looks like most modernized global cities in layout and structures. It's single family dwellings within the city limits remind of some western U.S. cities and it's dwellings.


you have a point. most of the buildings are International Style. however, a few of the modern buildings are very european in character. and none of those modern structures (that i've seen so far) take any inspiration from indigenous African design, a fact that lead to my original statement in this thread.


----------



## passionate saffer (Jun 8, 2009)

luvvvvvvvvvvvv it


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Great city. I like it!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nver thought Windhoek is sucka beauty.


----------



## passionate saffa (Dec 27, 2009)

surely, it deserves more credit than people give it.


----------



## psafa (Jan 12, 2010)

loving the iginorance of the europeans and americans


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I love the look of Windhoek and think it looks like a great little city. Namibia is a beautiful country and should be very proud of it's capital city. "My kind of town"!!!!!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

more pics, please :banana:


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

windhoek is just one of those special places. I have friends that moved there from Pretoria a couple of years ago. and they dont want to leave.


----------



## DAVINCHEMACKER (Feb 15, 2010)

LOVE NAMIBIA


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

looks a lot with south african small cities


----------

